# [SOLVED] LCD monitor cleaning help.



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah, title says it all, i have some specs of dirt on my LCD monitor and im wondering how to clean it off, at the moment i lightly remove it with my finger nail (i bite my fingers so they aint sharp enough to do any damage and its only lightly) anywho how can i clean it? the best thing i could think of was a damp cloth *thats basically as close to dry as possible* but i'd like a second opinion first please :wave:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LCD monitor cleaning help.*

I use wondow glass cleaner and very lightly & gently wiped with a soft tissue when it is quite marked. Otherwise I use tha vacuum cleaner wand with a soft brush.

The latter is also ideal for cleaning keyboards and the laptop.


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: LCD monitor cleaning help.*

well i dont have a soft brush for the vacuum cleaner and nor any window class cleaner (im 15 and live in a rented flat with my dad, you think 2 immature WoW nerds clean windows?!?! lol) but to clean my keyboard i take all the keys out, soak them in the sink take the half of the keyboard that holds the keys but not any circuit board and soak that too, when its suitibly clean wrap the half-keyboard in a tea towel and hang it with a coat hanger to the radiator on low heat, put the keys in a tea towel and put it on top of the radiator, once dry reasemble, its like having a brand new keyboard 

EDIT~ oh yeah kinda strayed off topic, thanks for the info i'll try it assuming i ever get one of the needed materials but in the likely event i dont, what could work? like simple stuff.... something you find in a small flat. occupied by nerds. nerds who cant clean monitors.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: LCD monitor cleaning help.*

OK - neat trick...:grin:

No window cleaner - use this instead:

1 cup of water
1/4 teaspoon of washing up liquid detergent

Dampen a tissue and wipe the screen...


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: LCD monitor cleaning help.*

thanks a lot. will do it once i get this problem i have in another thread fixed, thanks again, i love these forums


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

worked a charm, thanks a lot DonaldG


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :grin:


----------

